# Uber free ride & Credit Card issue



## iBeathatscore (Jul 29, 2015)

Hello there, 
Recently I downloaded the Uber application to my android device and then I confirmed my Credit Card, and phone number# which was all done. I then remembered since I'm new I can use a Promotion Code to get free rides. But after I entered the promotion code I got the free ride when clicking on Master Card. But it attempt to charge my card when I request Uber "Your credit card was deemed, please update your billing information" Does that mean they are trying to charge me? I am trying to try uber out but it won't let me.


----------



## YouWishYouKnewMe (May 26, 2015)

It's going to tell you that for about one hour if you ordered and cancelled more than 3-4 times back to back 
Each time Uber will authorize $1 on your card whether the ride will be free after any coupons or not
unless you use PayPal 
If you've previously used the same card on multiple accounts A LOT, Uber again will not let you use that card 
I like to experiment and those are my findings 
Hope those answer your question


----------



## iBeathatscore (Jul 29, 2015)

YouWishYouKnewMe said:


> It's going to tell you that for about one hour if you ordered and cancelled more than 3-4 times back to back
> Each time Uber will authorize $1 on your card whether the ride will be free after any coupons or not
> unless you use PayPal
> If you've previously used the same card on multiple accounts A LOT, Uber again will not let you use that card
> ...


I've never used this application before, this is actually the first registration I've done with them. Well, it's a Free ride. The Credit Card information linked is new too. But I wonder why do they require my Credit Card to be charged if it's my first time after registration. And if there's a rule of $1 then it's not considered free.


----------



## Word (Sep 27, 2014)

The $1 is just to validate ur card. Every company does it, U get it back in a day or so. I don't know crap about uber, but I do know how banking works.


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

Your first ride is free up to $20 with promo code. Uber needs your CC in case your ride goes over $20.

Can't have you riding for free for 4 hours.

Uber won't charge your CC if you don't go over $20 on your first ride.

CC is also used as age verification, since only riders over the age of 18 are allowed to use Uber and own CC with their names on CC.


----------

